
Mueller Used Bitcoin to Catch Russia - Ibethewalrus
http://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_4257e917945d6897b59d5e2b5d6fbb3c
======
rman666
Regardless of your politics, I think most would agree that being in charge of
a two-year investigation resulting in a 400+ page report and understanding
anything about Bitcoin is pretty impressive for a 72-year old man. I’m sure
there were plenty of smart people working under him, but I still think it’s
impressive.

